# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  Bipolar disorder is NOT depression  heres how to deal with each

## donnay

> *Bipolar disorder is NOT depression  heres how to deal with each*
> 
> by: Melissa Smith	
> 
> 
>  A lot of people may think bipolar disorder is depression. This could be because bipolar disorders were once called manic depression and featured depressive episodes. However, these two mental health problems have key differences, and understanding the two can help you deal with each.
> 
> Bipolar disorder is a brain disorder that causes unusual changes in mood, energy, activity, and the ability to accomplish daily tasks. Depression, on the other hand, is a common but serious mood disorder that causes severe symptoms that affect how you think, feel, and handle daily activities.
> 
> ...


https://www.naturalnews.com/2019-11-...deal-with.html

----------


## pcosmar

They (Psyche Industry) have been shuffling definitions for years..

----------


## acptulsa

> They (Psyche Industry) have been shuffling definitions for years..


That's the only way they can tell professionals from amateurs.  It's not like it's a proper science, or involves a skill set, or pros are any more effective than amateurs.  If they didn't all agree to keep changing their jargon, and put diagnoses in the Official Book, and take diagnoses out of the Official Book, they'd have to resort to Secret Handshakes.

----------


## rosenfield

Thanks for your article. I am interested in this question, I study the symptoms and treatment of bipolar disorder for my paper. I would like to find more full info as much as possible in order to clearly understand what I should write about in my work. I would very much like to talk with doctors competent in this matter, but alas, it is almost impossible to do this during quarantine.

----------


## sparebulb

There are people who have life situations that just suck, whether these situations are in their control or not.

I think that it is perfectly normal to be depressed when your situation warrants it.

Wouldn't being really happy and upbeat be an unnatural response if your life absolutely sucks?

----------


## donnay

> Depression is a really bad thing. I have a friend who suffers from it, and it is really terrible. Thank you for the informative thread


Here is some more good information:

Depression – The # 1 Illness
https://drcarolyndean.com/2017/04/de...the-1-illness/

Magnesium and Depression
https://drcarolyndeanlive.com/2018/0...radio-tonight/

Magnesium Deficiency Anxiety, Authored by Dr. Carolyn Dean
https://www.drcarolyndean.net/magnes...-carolyn-dean/

----------


## toticwayllum1991

Probably everyone knows what bipolar disorder is like in the person who created this topic. Bipolar disorder is a disorder of the brain that causes unusual changes in mood, energy, activity, and the ability to perform daily tasks. And in order to solve it, it is most necessary to drink medicines that are not so easy to find in ordinary streams. Let's say Kratom is one of the most popular drugs for the treatment of Biporyan solution, but the problem is that no one knows where to buy it. And you can buy it on the website where bali kratom is sold. It is sold to all parts of the world and one of the most important quality is that it is absolutely legal and safe for humans.

----------


## wizardwatson

I had severe episodes between 2008 and roughly 2012.  In that time I took medications-reluctantly at first-but ultimately I got off the drugs.

I came to the conclusion that-whatever your predisposition-certainly lifestyle is a major factor.

When it manifested for me, I was:

Partying a lot
drinking
"other stuff"
"other stuff"
basically 3 jobs
wife at time was depressed
in a lot of debt
60 lbs overweight
eating unhealthy

...it was a cocktail of disaster.

I learned the lesson of holistic healing big time, and I haven't had a full manic episode in probably 10 years.  Towards the end I got better at controlling.

But here's the thing, and I will tell anyone who's struggling with severe manic episodes.  The insomnia is the worst part.  It turns into a vicious cycle.  If you don't catch the pre-cursors to mania early and get sleep, remove stress or whatever you can do, and you get full mania (it's a chemical change in your mind) then holistic probably won't work.  It didn't for me.

I could not come out of those once the insomnia set in without drugs or without letting the mania burn itself out which could take WEEKS.  

I needed the drug, specifically Zyprexa/Olanzapine.

Yes, for holistic is the way.  But for those of you stuck in mania, don't be afraid to use the stuff that takes you out of it if that's all that will work, and use the holistic to AVOID getting into the episodes.

The problem with many bipolars, is mania is like a good drug.  They like it.  You get creative ideas and things are beautiful, etc.  So they not only don't do holistic, they don't even fight the mania when they see it coming.  That's the first battle, admitting you have a problem and that mania is hurting you and those around you.

----------


## bracknelson

I agree with you, it's true lots of people may think bipolar disorder is depression. The main difference between the two is that depression is unipolar, meaning that there is no "up" period, but bipolar disorder includes symptoms of mania.

----------

